

Video Commerce: The Quiet Revolution in Online Video[video+transcript] - ippisl
http://video-commerce.org/2010/01/video-commerce-the-quiet-revolution-in-online-video-streamingmedia-west/

======
vicommerce
yes, it's getting more important quite quick.

